# pic of one of my new babies



## charleyandbecky (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's one of my new little babies. It is two days old.

Rebecca


----------



## ismart (Nov 30, 2009)

So cute and small!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 30, 2009)

Nothing like a tiny nosey baby to bring joy to ones heart!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't you just love the wee ones! ^_^


----------



## keri (Dec 1, 2009)

Awww! *melt* too cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## Opivy (Dec 1, 2009)

(looks at girlfriend)

I want one...


----------

